# Grundsätzliche Frage -> Lokale Installation



## Tort-E (8. Jun 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Neuling, was das Entwickeln einer JavaEE Anwendung angeht. Meine Frage ist, wenn ich auf meinem Rechner einer lokale Installation von TomCat oder Glassfish habe und darauf eine Anwendung entwickle, kann ich die Anwendung dann in ein Produktivsystem "exportieren"? Oder muss ich mit meiner IDE (NetBeans) direkt auf dem Produktivsystem entwickeln?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dompteur (8. Jun 2015)

Wenn du mit Tomcat arbeitest, erstellst du typischerweise ja ein WAR File. Dieses kannst du dann auf dein Produktivsystem kopieren und dort deployen.


----------



## BuckRogers (9. Jun 2015)

Es ist ungünstig, äußerst ungünstig auf dem Produktivsystem zu entwickeln. Zum Einen kannst du viele Vorteile der IDE nicht nutzen und zum Anderen macht man das einfach nicht. Das ist schlechter Stil und bringt nur Unübsersichtlichkeiten mit sich. Wie Dompteur meinte, erstellst du dir ein .WAR (webarchive), nach javaEE Struktur. Darin packst du deine Java- und HtmlKlassen. Der ApplicationServer deployed das Archiv automatisch und meldet sich via Exception falls es große Probleme gibt oder auch nicht. Ich glaube NetBeans ist ganz gut unterwegs im JavaEE-Bereich unterstützt sogar das lokale bauen von webArchiven. Ich kenn mich leider nicht so gut damit aus, da ich nur mit Maven arbeite. 

Grüße und Willkommen in der magischen Welt von javaEE (magic because it does not reach our mind )


----------

